# lecteur CD ne s'ouvre plus



## salamèche (8 Novembre 2004)

le lecteur cd de mon g4 ne s'ouvre plus en en appuyant sur le bouton du clavier, ni autrement d'ailleurs est -il mort


----------



## daffyb (8 Novembre 2004)

ben s'il est mort il faut l'enterrer !


----------



## salamèche (9 Novembre 2004)

bon je vais le remplacer par un lecteur graveur dvd, les prix ont baissé. Le pionneer me semble correct


----------

